# ~~amazing~~ roundtail male. Marble+mustard??



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

http://youtu.be/EdNWhGVMAo0

Just got this little dude today from a local, independent shop. He looks like marble with potentially mustard type coloring? No idea but I'm totally digging the bright yellow fins.

I have an obsession with mustard gas :roll:, and he's close enough that I had to have him.


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Loving his yellow lips!!!


----------



## MandiceP (Jan 7, 2012)

Leeniex said:


> Loving his yellow lips!!!


+1

He is amazing! I've never seen anything like him! Do you have a name for him yet?


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

Not yet, but I'm brainstorming


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

I is jealous :-( Our pet stores only ever have common colors VTs and CTs


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

JBosley said:


> I is jealous :-( Our pet stores only ever have common colors VTs and CTs


I pass up a whole lot of bettas because I just don't find their coloring striking at all. I keep looking at crowntails but I can't find a single one that I really like at all.


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

styggian said:


> I pass up a whole lot of bettas because I just don't find their coloring striking at all. I keep looking at crowntails but I can't find a single one that I really like at all.


I've only found 1 Crowntail I liked, and he decided to jump out of his tank :shock: Haha, thats my luck.

I'm hoping to find more Canadian breeders, as I'm so hesitant to get a fish from over-seas. But would love another Halfmoon or Delta Betta :-D


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow he is beautiful!


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

tthat is an amazing fish


----------



## KittKatt145 (Feb 17, 2012)

Amazingly pretty!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

gorgeous o.o, thinking he might be both :lol: not sure ask a pro


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

WOW his yellow lips are freaking awesome! Hahaha. Are you sure he's not a plakat instead of a round tail? Keep a close eye on him, I want him > Bahahaha


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

BeautifulBetta said:


> WOW his yellow lips are freaking awesome! Hahaha. Are you sure he's not a plakat instead of a round tail? Keep a close eye on him, I want him > Bahahaha


Lol I love his yellow lips. He was listed as a roundtail, but I'm not sure what the difference is. I guess I'll see as he fills out a bit more.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

For sure! I hope his marbling doesnt get rid of his yellow/blue combo, it's soooo beautiful! Definitely one of my favourite combos. The black edging on his fins just adds extra awesome lol. blue/yellows, blue/whites, and yellow/blacks have to be my favourite combos


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

That's why I love the mustard gas coloring, the yellow just really pulls me in. I really hope too that the yellow doesn't fade.


----------



## Zappity (Oct 15, 2011)

Oh my God, he looks like he has a duckbill!! Cuteness!! Name him Daffy or something x] Congrats, he's a beauty!


----------



## SlinkyInk (Dec 31, 2011)

Wow! He looks like he has a duck bill! Maybe Daffy? LOL, or Donald? Hahah! 

He's gorgeous, tho!


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

wow he is so unique!!!


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone  I can't wait to get this guy a setup beside the other boys and see how he changes over time. So exciting! I am really falling for marbles, two of my crowntail girls are marbles, too, as well as a veiltail girl.


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm thinking of calling him Starburst. Can't think of any fowl name I really like. 

I suppose Mallard could have... 

Starburst Mallard? 

Lol


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

keep em in the bag n send em here! Very nice! Love the Gas bettas. this one has some nice character with the coloring. Beautiful!


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

bettasusa said:


> keep em in the bag n send em here! Very nice! Love the Gas bettas. this one has some nice character with the coloring. Beautiful!


Oh yeah, I LOVE the gases so much. I saw a female who may have gas coloring, I might check tomorrow if she's still available.


----------

